# What are the hibernation signs?



## Zhanis (May 19, 2012)

Hello.

Could someone clearly tell some signs that reflect hibernation?

Also - at what point is it too late and how to stop it? I guess warming up the cage is the first thing.

My hedgie has been quite sleepy for the last 3 days. I've had him for over a month. And last week we started a schedule, where I wake him up around 11 AM he then eats, poops and goes to seep and wakes up when it gets dark outside and is partly active during the night and 6 AM or so. 
But last three days when I woke him up he just went back to sleep. And I tried doing the routine in the afternoon, but he then still wants to sleep, even if I took out his blanket sleepies [of course, just for a little bit to see if he goes exploring his cage after woken up]. Now I see that he has eaten only during the past couple of nights and doesn't eat when I wake him up, nor goes to the ''bathroom''.
It's summer here now, but the weather hasn't been hot, not the heating in the house - everything's turned off. Seeing that he has fine and active, now I'm afraid he has gotten cold or something. :I


----------



## HedgieGirl519 (Oct 21, 2011)

-A cool belly
-Curled into a ball- and unable to uncurl
-Unable to stand or hold up head
-Wobblyness
-Slowed reactions
-Lethargy, not eating as much, not as active as they once were. These may be signs that the temperature is too cool for them to function normally, but not cool enough to induce hibernation. Bump up the temp.The first thing you do is put the hedgehog under your shirt, against your skin to warm up.

Why do you wake him up at 11AM? Just to eat and poop or to hold him?

Baby hedgehogs have different schedules than adults. It is normal for hedgehogs to sleep during the day. They are nocturnal, and do most of their stuff (eat, poop, wheel), at night. He might be growing up and getting into the normal schedule of doing everything at night.

You want to read this: viewtopic.php?f=33&t=41


----------



## Zhanis (May 19, 2012)

He's around 7 or 8 months, not a baby, I forgot to mention that, but thank you for the info!


----------

